# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Продажа ОС в Фонде на УСН. Правильные проводки?

## dimetar

Здравствуйте!

 Помогите, пожалуйста, с проверкой правильности документов/проводок в 1С 8.2 НКО ВДГБ.  НКО - Благотворит. Фонд на УСН 6% продает полностью изношенное Основное Средство — автомобиль, чей срок полезного использования давно закончился.

Акт приема-передачи ОС формирует следующие проводки:
1. Д62.01 К91.01 - признан доход от продажи ОС;
2.              К010-  списана сумма износа;
3. Д01.09 К01.02 - ОС, используемые в некоммерческой деятельности, отражены как выбывшие по балансовой стоимости;
4. Д91.02  К01.09 - списана балансовая стоимость выбывающего ОС;
5. Д86.02 К86.02 (аналитика: наименование благотв. программы)- восстановлены средства ЦФ в размере балансовой стоимости ОС;
6. Д86.02 (аналитика: наименование благотв. программы) К91.01 - отражен внереализ. доход в размере балансовой стоимости ОС.

Выписка по р/с:
7.  Д51   К62.2 - получена оплата от покупателя;

Закрытие месяца:
8. Д91.09 К99 - определён фин. результат от продажи ОС в размере оплаты.

Бух. Справку сделать:
9. Д83.09 К01.09 - списание балансовой стоимости ОС. Так списать балансовую стоимость ОС с 83 счёта? 

На мой взгляд в проводке №4 вместо Д91.02 д.б. Д83.09. Также не нужны проводки 5-6, т.*к. срок полезного использования закончился к моменту продажи, остаточная стоимость =0, и продажа ОС не может быть признана нецелевым использованием ОС. Значит и нет необходимости восстанавливать сч.*86 в размере балансовой стоимости.

----------

